# Create a bat file to login to Unix



## Irini (May 22, 2003)

I have created a bat file to open a Unix connection. I would like to be able to pass my user login and password. How would I go about doing this within the bat file????


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Is this a telnet session. From what I know, some Terminal emulation programs will pass your username and password for you.

Found this link
http://www.mike-tech.com/article.php?gif=cisco&article=72


----------

